# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Geeetech Forum >  Geeetech  i3 pro c lcd not working

## Casey

I just bought the Geeetech i3 pro c 3d printer last week got it built fine, but when i turned it on the lcd only showed two line of black bars. I have tried to update the firmware but I am no coder and am new to the arduino software so I am haveing troubles finding a firmware with no issues, but even when i do it says timeout error. :Mad:  Please help.

----------

